# Youth Squirrel Hunt



## CoryMerryman (Apr 30, 2012)

My boy shot his first squirrel!


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

nice job on the video, good to see some youth squirrel hunting it seems to me its becoming a lost art.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Good job getting your boy out there, and congrats to him. Nice video also.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow awesome job. I am in the same boat as you. I have a 7 and 3 year old. Days like that in the woods with your son are priceless. Your building a foundation in him that will last forever. Congrats little man.


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

That's awesome congratulations


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Love the target.


----------



## 79gmcjimmy (Dec 20, 2009)

Awsome my daughter will be 4 in April I can't wait until she is old enough to hunt 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

